# Honda civic alloy paint codes?



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got a few small curb marks on my latest car, and I was hoping to touch in a little to improve the appearance. Is there any way of getting the paint code for a DIY fix?

The car is a 2006 Civic EX with standard 17" alloys.

Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hondas satin silver touch up is a fairly closs match.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

As rule most alloys dont have a paint code just got to find best match possible kerb an alloy the bodyshop i use got a great match


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

My civic is Alabaster silver, i used the same touch up pen. Seems to match 90%


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

The pen is available from Honda by the way!


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

I used a touch up pen from Halfords it was just a bog standard silver one which was beside the laquers and undercoat pens. Would say it's a near perfect match.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

looked at halfords before my self it was going to cost about £20 it only cost £20 for bodyshop to spray plus i got the left over paint for touch ups if alloys get the odd stone chip


----------

